# What an Apple payments service would mean for consumers, developers & merchants



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2014)

Clearly mobile payments are going to be a thing and will probably replace credit cards etc one day but just how will it work? Over at GigaOm they have some interesting thoughts on one companies possible approach...



> Every owner of an iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch has an Apple ID, and the majority of those IDs are directly linked to a credit or debit card. If Apple were to use that Apple ID as a baseline credential for a mobile payments service, it would have a tremendous advantage in the world of financial services.
> 
> That’s exactly what Apple plans to do, according to a _Wall Street Journal_ report, and the company reportedly assigned two of its prominent executives, iTunes and App Store chief Eddy Cue and online retail head Jennifer Bailey, to get that payments business off the ground.



Read the full article here, go on I dare ya!


----------



## Sunray (Jan 29, 2014)

Unless its backed by most if not all the major retail banks its a non starter in this country.

I refer you to paywave.  This is starting to take off now, because the banks replaced everybody's cards with new pay wave card.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 29, 2014)

They'd better put NFC in their phones then.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2014)

Will they let me have an apple ID on my android device? I doubt it. If you're going to exclude a lot of customers from the start, why should companies start using it?


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> Will they let me have an apple ID on my android device? I doubt it. If you're going to exclude a lot of customers from the start, why should companies start using it?


It'll be Apple only of course so will have little impact on the majority of users.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm still not sure the advantage of using my phone to pay for things over my cards.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 29, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm still not sure the advantage of using my phone to pay for things over my cards.



Not necessarily an advantage, just an alternative. I've seen lots of people in London put their Oyster card inside their phone case, giving the same-ish effect.

In the AppStore, Apple take a big cut of purchases. That's not likely to carry over to the wider world.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm not adverse to using my phone to pay for stuff, but there's got to be an advantage. Otherwise what's the point in switching?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 29, 2014)

What I would like is an easier, more universal system, that is also secure for payments to mates and the like. I know there are ways of doing it, but something that was almost ubiquitous would be good.


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 29, 2014)

I think Amazon could own this if they wanted to ...


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> What I would like is an easier, more universal system, that is also secure for payments to mates and the like. I know there are ways of doing it, but something that was almost ubiquitous would be good.


The Barclays PingIt thingy is about as easy as it gets. 

http://www.barclays.co.uk/Mobile/BarclaysPingit/P1242603570446


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> They'd better put NFC in their phones then.



Looks like they're going down another route...


----------



## Sunray (Jan 30, 2014)

editor said:


> The Barclays PingIt thingy is about as easy as it gets.
> 
> http://www.barclays.co.uk/Mobile/BarclaysPingit/P1242603570446



As is the incompatible natwest system. 

It's going to take a lot for me to get my phone out over my visa card.  For security and simplicity reasons. Pay wave has just about nailed quick payment via cards. 

Inventing technological solutions for problems that nobody has noticed was a problem is a waste of time. The verge has a report on a one wheeled motorbike.  It's having to use technology to keep it stable so people can ride it. Was having two wheels such a problem?  (It was an exercise btw but highlights the point I'm making nicely)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 31, 2014)

The bank apps are shit user journeys if you aint a customer. A few have now got together behind something called Zapp (where the hell do they get these names from?!)...but it's still a long way from the ease of chip and pin which is the benchmark for easy payment.


----------

